# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  افزایشس سرعت زند

## movahedian1

سلام
خسته نباشید
ما یک سایت داریم که با استفاده از زند فریم ورک نوشته شده است، اما بسیار کند می باشد، مخصوصا در زمان محاسبات، آیا راهی هست که بشود سرعت آنرا افزایش داد؟

برخی zend optimizer را پیشنهاد می دهند، اما zend optimizer برای پی اچ پی ورژن 2 به بعد عرضه نشده است 

http://www.zend.com/en/products/guard/downloads

و ما از پی اچ پی ورژن 5.3 به بالا استفاده می کنیم، ضمنا از زند سرور هم استفاده نمی کنیم و زند فریم ورک را بر روی سرور iis 8  راه اندازی کرده ایم.

لطفا اگر کسی در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارد، ما را راهنمایی نماید.
باتشکر

----------


## phoenixhunter

از opcode cache ها که بهترین و معروفترینش APC هست می تونین استفاده کنین

----------


## javidabbaci

> برخی zend optimizer را پیشنهاد می دهند، اما zend optimizer برای پی اچ پی ورژن 2 به بعد عرضه نشده است


دوست عزیز  zend optimizer  تا ورژن 5.2 php   را پشتیبانی میکنه ...  و برای ورژن های بالاتر می تونید از  *Zend Guard Loader  جهت افزایش سرعت کد و بهینه شدن اون استفاده کنید 
 اینجا
*

----------

